# Budget Arrows



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I need to buy new arrows for practicing then hunting deer this season. Couple questions: should a buy a 6 pack or 12 pack? other question, what are the best arrows that won't break the bank? I shoot a 70lb bow with a 29" draw length. Lookin for the cheapest arrows that will get me by.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You should pick up a dozen 
goldtip 7595's. Buy as expensive as you can afford. Pick the straightest out of that dozen ans use them for hunting and use the other six for practice.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I shoot goldtips 7595s,,,,,Toughest arrow I've ever seen in my life!!!!!

Heck, I shot aluminum til 2011, cant believe how much better carbon is!
A GOOD dozen will last forever!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't go to cheap on the Carbons. I've shot Goldtips for lota years. 55 to 75.Great Arrows. Also shoot some Carbon Express. Tell ya the truth can't see any difference both perform Great..I now shoot the 35 to 55 Goldtip traditional wood grain carbons out my 62" 52 # recurve. They flat scream out..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing about carbons is that you need to check them over real good before you shoot them. Flex them a little and look for any separation of the fibers along the shaft. 

I had a friend that shot one and it came apart before it left the bow and did a number on his hand. A couple of surgeries and two years later he is back to shooting his bow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Pick the straightest out of that dozen ans use them for hunting and use the other six for practice.


You mean they don't all come straight? What a rip-off! :?

All my woodies come straight.

To answer this young mans question. Check out Camofire.com They always have great deals on arrows. In fact, today I think they have some Beeman ICS cammo hunter arrows on for 46% off. Right now there's a trail camera, and the arrows are up next in like an hour and forty nine minutes.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BUMP!!!

OK , I just got my daily shooter email from Camofire.com and the first item out of the chutes is a dozen Beeman MFX Team Realtree arrrows for $64.50

Better shoot on over there and git ya some!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with everyone's suggestions on Gold Tip. I won some pro hunters a while back so that's what I'm shooting now but I typically shoot the XT hunters. Great arrow for the money. 

This brings up a question... I've heard that the impurities in carbon arrow straightness are in the ends of the shaft. So, if you cut your arrow from both ends rather than one end you could end up with a straighter than advertised arrow... Anyone else heard this before?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

one word gold tip arrrows. xt hunter. great price and awesome arrow.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ARCHER11 said:


> I agree with everyone's suggestions on Gold Tip. I won some pro hunters a while back so that's what I'm shooting now but I typically shoot the XT hunters. Great arrow for the money.
> 
> This brings up a question... I've heard that the impurities in carbon arrow straightness are in the ends of the shaft. So, if you cut your arrow from both ends rather than one end you could end up with a straighter than advertised arrow... Anyone else heard this before?


All arrows come out of the same machine. They are then sorted by weight and then straightness. Not all dozen arrows are the same weight. So if weight means anything to you keep the weight sticker off the box and buy that weight arrows from now on. This way when you mix dozen arrows they all weigh the same.

Now if your not buying the pro arrows then you will see a few thousands wiggle on one end or both ends when you spin them. So just spin it see which end needs the cutting and cut it. Its not always both ends that needs it. This is also only good for the guys with the shortest draw lengths imho. If you have a 29" or longer draw id just get the pros.

Lol tex ive never seen a straight wood dowels at **** depo or lowes. Thats why those recurves are only good to 20 yards.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Makes sense. Thanks for the response


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nother question-how much should I expect to pay for 1 dozen of Goldtip 7595 Expedition hunters? And what is the dif between Goldtip HT and Goldtip Expedition?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Lol tex ive never seen a straight wood dowels at **** depo or lowes. Thats why those recurves are only good to 20 yards.


That's because those dowels are crappy wood AND the wrong type of wood. -O,-

Premium Port Orford Cedar Shafting baby! That's the only wood arrow "dowels" I use.

The only limitation on a recurve bow and a wood arrow is the guy shooting it...;-)

You know you're a closeted Trad guy!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a few more years of trophy mentality still in me and i want all the help i can get out of those wheels. There will come a time though when i will go to those cedar shafts!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Trophy mentality? What the hell is that?:-? coughcoughcoughpussycoughcough:evil2:

You mean like this? 8)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wooooooee! That's a nice buck Tex. especially with trad equip!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Nother question-how much should I expect to pay for 1 dozen of Goldtip 7595 Expedition hunters? And what is the dif between Goldtip HT and Goldtip Expedition?


Outdorser the XT's are straighter than the expedition arrows. Go with the XT and cut them down to I imagine 28" with your DL and you will be good to go.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Outdorser the XT's are straighter than the expedition arrows. Go with the XT and cut them down to I imagine 28" with your DL and you will be good to go.


you can get the xt at cableas for 79.99 with the vanes on for a dozen.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> you can get the xt at cableas for 79.99 with the vanes on for a dozen.


So they only give you vanes for a dozen? How much for extra vanes?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Too movie quotes come to mind lol. Ya that'll do pig and Your swarts is larger than mine!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I usually get obscure movie quote humor Scott, but that one flew right over my head? :-|


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

One was a disney movie about a little pig. It was called Babe. I for the life of me cant rember why that'll do pig was said in the movie but all my friends said it for a few years. 

The other one was space ballz. When they pulled out their light savers and and were going to fight. It was a spoof off star wars and a spoof off of penis size at the same time. 

That'll do pig was a complement to you buck. Your swartz is bigger than mine was you posting that photo and its better than my bucks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So they only give you vanes for a dozen? How much for extra vanes?


so it post to say with out the Vanes.79.99 for a doz arrows with out the vans.


----------

